# stolen rabbits in leeds



## kelly-joy (Oct 14, 2008)

>>*MISSING RABBITS*








Wild coloured Netherland Dwarf (male) white mark on right eye









Grey/Blue slate coloured (female). Lop (abt 4 months old)

Missing since Tuesday 1st February 2011 early morning. Middleton, Leeds.
Taken from their pen during the night.
If you have any information. Please contact: 07753686348 / 07793541062.
Safe return requested. No questions asked. Any help appreciated.
<<


----------



## Guest (Feb 4, 2011)

it wasnt me


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

i bet it was sarah! :lol:

no on a serious note, i hope they find them, we had a rabbit stolen from where i used to work, an inner city farm, in the middle of last year, he was never found


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

Lil Miss said:


> i bet it was sarah! :lol:
> 
> no on a serious note, i hope they find them, we had a rabbit stolen from where i used to work, an inner city farm, in the middle of last year, he was never found


 Cheeky buggar :lol:

Its worried me now :eek6: :scared:

Its not far from me :scared:


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

disgusting.


----------



## Guest (Feb 4, 2011)

Lil Miss said:


> i bet it was sarah! :lol:
> 
> no on a serious note, i hope they find them, we had a rabbit stolen from where i used to work, an inner city farm, in the middle of last year, he was never found


:lol::lol: That was my first thought 

I really hope they find them, the owners must be devastated


----------



## Amethyst (Jun 16, 2010)

Poor little souls, I hope they are soon safely home where they belong.

Sending positive thoughts. Are they your rabbits kelly-joy?


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

B3rnie said:


> :lol::lol: That was my first thought


:scared: Your both so mean  :lol:


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

srhdufe said:


> Cheeky buggar :lol:
> 
> Its worried me now :eek6: :scared:
> 
> Its not far from me :scared:


but sarah, you dont need to be worried, we all know its you, your just trying to cover it up now arent you!! :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

Lil Miss said:


> but sarah, you dont need to be worried, we all know its you, your just trying to cover it up now arent you!! :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: rrr:


----------



## Guest (Feb 4, 2011)

I've cross posted this thread so hopefully the buns will be found safe and sound soon.


----------



## kelly-joy (Oct 14, 2008)

No they aren't mine, we were alerted to them being stolen and have cross posted them on some sites. if you want to cross post to any other sites you go on feel free to. In cases like this it is getting enough awareness that often brings animals like these back home, so fingers crossed it will be the case for these rabbits as well. I have 4 rescue rabbits of my own and I would very upset if any of mine was stolen


----------



## Sweetheart (Dec 19, 2010)

Some people are just sick, what kind of person takes buns from there home, they should be shot.


----------

